# how do fish get pregnant?



## DJ

how do fish get pregnant?,, and which fish have babies often?? 
how can you tell sex?

,,,,I want some :mrgreen:


----------



## Vivid-Dawn

First, let me say... I'm too lazy at the moment, to go and research stuff, so this is all out of my senile memory!

Ahem...

I believe Danios are egg-layers, and... now, y'see, I just forgot what other fish you have LOL 
Erm... Bala shark...I _think_ that's also egg-layer.
Not certain, but sword tail is about the only one that you have, that would give live birth. Plus, you need more than one, and of each gender (obviously! LOL)

I know Bettas do this neat little thing where they twist around each other, and it's pretty close to how humans do it... though the female spits out the eggs, and the male fertalizes them - I'm not sure just what time lapse between that is. And the male takes care of them, in a nest of bubbles! It's nifty, which is why I'd like to breed Betta's...eventually.

Mollies are live-bearers, and apparently are easy to get spawning. Guppies, of course, are totally infamouse for being the 'finned rabbits' of the world! Female guppies can even "save" sperm packs, and get pregnant 3-5 times all at once, and when they have a batch of fry (babies), they wait a while, and then send out the next one!

However, if you want babies, I'd seriously consider how to care for them. I knew my guppy was pregnant, and since I was new to this hobby, figured "oh, she'll have 'em and they'll grow." Wrong! She died during birth, and they all (25 or so), died within a week. I even seperated them, so they wouldn't get eaten! I think my water was bad, since everybody else got Ick a week after that.
So, do some research first


----------



## DJ

I had another female swordtail and it look like it had some eggs but I woke up one day and it was dead


----------



## DJ

I think I'm going to try and get some guppies  

I did some research on them and I think I'm ready


----------



## Hope

beware they are the rabbits in the fish world!!!!!
I started in dec.2004 with one ten gallon and 2 males and 6 females. I know have three tens and a 55 gallon tank. 15 males 8 females and in between 80-100 fry ranging from one week two months.


----------



## Lexus

First of all Swordtails are livebearers so they are babies not eggs... same with guppies.


----------

